# Black eye + head



## Nick12007 (Dec 11, 2006)

So my sub-adult female C. humeralis has been just fine lately, until today I went in to check on her and found her lying on her side on top of the sphagnum moss. She has always had a black marking on one of her eyes, which I always assumed was just a marking. Today, however, well, you can see from these pictures. She's really aggressive, can't walk very well, and can't hold herself on the sticks very well.


----------



## wuwu (Dec 11, 2006)

she has a fungal infection and will die soon. i recommend putting her in the freezer to end her suffering.


----------



## Ian (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh Nick, I am sorry to say but that looks rather nasty...haven't seen an infection as bad as that in a long time.

Looks like some kind of fungal/bacterial infection developed on the head...and I would be very suprised if she made it through.

Blackening of the eyes is normal, as they do this in low light levels to absorb more light in the surroundings. However, the actual head should not turn black.

Sorry to hear about that.


----------

